# Does this site have a t-shirt?



## hb99 (Nov 4, 2016)

Title says it all.

I've searched, but can't find a thing...

Bill


----------



## bmudd14474 (Nov 4, 2016)

yes we do. Let me get you the link


----------



## pc farmer (Nov 4, 2016)

bmudd14474 said:


> yes we do. Let me get you the link



No link?


----------



## bmudd14474 (Nov 4, 2016)

Here you go. http://www.cafepress.com/smflogowear


----------



## noboundaries (Nov 5, 2016)

Thanks for posting the link Brian!  Just sent it to my wife with a note labeled "Christmas ideas."


----------



## DanMcG (Nov 5, 2016)

I never knew we had a tee shirt


----------



## SmokinAl (Nov 5, 2016)

Cool!

I didn't know we had one either.

Al


----------



## smokin monkey (Nov 5, 2016)

Used the link but I could not find it, what title is it under?


----------



## DanMcG (Nov 6, 2016)

Smokin Monkey said:


> Used the link but I could not find it, what title is it under?



Brian's link takes me right to the SMF logo page, not sure why it wouldn't for you :dunno


----------



## smokin monkey (Nov 6, 2016)

DanMcG said:


> Brian's link takes me right to the SMF logo page, not sure why it wouldn't for you :dunno



Just checked again, and found that it directs me to the UK site not the .com site.


----------



## crankybuzzard (Nov 6, 2016)

T-shirts?  I'm in for one!


----------

